# شرح مصور لمحطة صرف صحي



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (21 يناير 2013)

مرفق لكم شرح مصور لإحدى محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي


أسألكم الدعاء

للتحميل
محطة صرف بريدة.pdf
​


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (24 يناير 2013)

للتحميل
محطة صرف بريدة.pdf


----------



## eng-hym (26 يناير 2013)

خلال دراستي للماجستير عملت نموذج مصغر لمحطة صرف صحي بواسطح مرشحات صخريه


----------

